# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Lloyd to bed Liz

## alan45

_I see that the Star is touting a story that will air over the Christmas season. They're saying that Liz and Lloyd share a few bottles of Christmas cheer and end up in bed together. Now, they are often incorrect but in case it's true, it's not the first time a lonely landlady has had a regretable one night stand with a cabbie. Bet Gilroy shared a night with an equally lonely Don Brennan back in the early 90s, something that was totally cringeworthy for me.

I realize that after 48 years, some storylines are going to pop up again and again aside from the standard soap stuff like infidelity and tearaway teens. Most of the time, even with similar plots, the stories are played out a bit differently. Even this upcoming romp is a bit different, in that Bet and Don were not drunk and, well, depending on your tastes, Lloyd is more attractive than Don Brennan! It will be more fun to see if Steve finds out and what his reaction will be to his best mate sleeping with is mum!_

----------


## tammyy2j

Its true alright 

I wonder what Steve will say, his business partner and his mother but then again Steve slept with Lloyd's girlfriend Kelly - they do like sharing

----------


## tammyy2j

Rovers landlady Liz McDonald is in for a Christmas cracker when she finds cabbie Lloyd Mullaney in her stocking.

The two lonely singles down several bottles of wine before sharing a night of passion.

Liz (Bev Callard, 51) and Lloyd (Craig Charles, 44) drown their sorrows after their friends have all paired up for the festivities. One thing leads to another and the tipsy twosome end up in bed.

But they are almost caught at it next morning by Lizâs son Steve (Simon Gregson, 32), who is also Lloydâs business partner. Lloyd will be the latest in a long line of notches on Lizâs bedpost.

She married Vernon Tomlin even though she was not really in love with him, and cheated on him with bookie Harry Mason.

Tears

But that ended in tears when Liz discovered he was two-timing her.

A show insider said: âShe hasnât had the best of luck in the man stakes â and things wonât be made any better by jumping in the sack with her sonâs best mate!â

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Its a shame it's going to end in tears I think it could be quite funny having Steve call Lloyd dad.

----------


## lizann

NEW Year goes with a bang as Steve McDonald and pal Lloyd Mullaney scrap.

The cab firm bosses clash when Steve catches Lloyd in a clinch with his mum Liz.

Furious Steve hits the roof and brands his mate an âOAPaedophileâ before trying to punch his lights out.

Lloyd (Craig Charles, 44) gets together with the Rovers landlady and their affair lasts throughout the festive season.

They decide not to tell Steve (Simon Gregson, 33) knowing that he will not like the relationship.

But when Steve returns home early one night he catches them at it.

Steve calls Liz (Bev Callard, 52) a âtrollopâ before he and Lloyd raise their fists and start to knock seven bells out of each other.

An insider said: âThis will make great telly. 

âViewers love the chemistry and humour between Steve and Lloyd and theyâll be in top form during this scene.â

----------


## owenlee4me

Sorry can't go with the idea of Lloyd going with Liz, he's no oil painting, but surely he is not going to go with the STreet Bike!!!!

Nah boring glad I can record so I can fast forward the boring bits, the idea of Liz and Lloyd is just an excuse for script writers to find a role for Lloyd, coz lets face it, what is he about?????????

Olwyn is soooooooo bored with desperates story lines :Moonie:

----------


## exhiday09

ha epic thread.... i read an article about this recently, fella kept doing it with his woman in the bed with him... needless to say she wasnt impressed

----------

